# food for my clownfishes and anemones



## franklinr_casedo (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi guys,

what food can i give on my 4 clownfishes and anemones.

please, i need your help.

frank


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Frank.

I used to feed my anemones raw shrimps. As for the clownfish, I used to feed them Tetra flake foods designed for marine fish. Brine shrimps and mysis shrimps are good additions to their diet.


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi franklinr_casedo,
I also give raw shrimp for my anomone.I feed my fish Tetra Bits,Tetra marine Flake Food and sometimes Brine Shrimp..........


----------



## franklinr_casedo (Sep 14, 2006)

just want to be clear. i can get raw shrimp to wet market? and before i give them these, i will convert these into very small pieces, am i correct?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

franklinr_casedo said:


> just want to be clear. i can get raw shrimp to wet market? and before i give them these, i will convert these into very small pieces, am i correct?


Yes, Frank.


----------

